# Newbie with an unidentified "albino"



## GazB (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Hope you can help me identify one of my (theoretically) Malawis.

Purchased as: It was part of my first selection of Malawis i baught, no info was provided with them

Approximate size: 4cm

Color: Pure White including the fins with red eyes (hence the albino theory) & a faint vertical stripeing on the body that you can't really make out on the pic

Does your fish resembles another? If so, which one? It's body/fin shape kind-of resembles the female Kenyi (Metriaclima lombardoi) i have.

Region: Hopefully Malawian mBuna










I've been scowering your african cichlid genus gallery with no sucsess.

Apologies for the poor pic, will post another as soon as i've got a decent shot.

Hope you can help!


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Could be an albino socolofi, which are pretty common, but the pic is way too green to tell.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree, the picture is a bit green. I'd guess it's a socolofi based on they have to be the most common albino out there and it looks right.


----------



## GazB (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok, managed to take a better pic;










Had a look on Google Image search & Socolof seems to fit the bill!
Thanks Guys. I'm sure there'll be plenty more questions to follow, but that's it for now!


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i'd say albino zebra. It has too much pink for a socofoli IMO


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

Checkout profiles Lake Malawi mbuna and look at:
Metriaclima greshake; common name: albino ice blue
I have 4 of these. Looks like mine.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I would lean towards albino Socolofi, don't think it looks like a Zebra. Kind of a funny shape.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Denny said:


> Checkout profiles Lake Malawi mbuna and look at:
> Metriaclima greshake; common name: albino ice blue
> I have 4 of these. Looks like mine.


Yours is a Socolofi


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep I think Denny's is an albino socolofi too. I've never had greshake but from the pics I've seen of them the body shape is all wrong. Way to elongated to be greshake.


----------

